# First hardwire decoder install



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

I just finished putting a ESU Loksound 5 micro in a Kato F7
This is the second decoder install for me, the first one was a MRC 1658 drop in for a Kato f7.
Worst sounding decoder i ever heard and featured poor performance.
The difference is night and day between these two
At 128 speed steps it will literally crawl
Cant report on the sound ,still waiting on the speaker.
Every thing fit nicely with no crowding of wires.
The speaker is supposed to b 3.5 X 11 X 15 MM with should fit in the center
Next is a Loksound 5 micro in a BLI SD40-2.
Wiring the lighting functions will be the challenge in that one.
Heres a couple of pics
Janeway says use ESU decoders, You wont regret it!






















.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I've never heard of a complaint about ESU decoders. You get what you pay for with ESU.

I have a factory installed 5.0 Micro in my ABe 4/4 III locomotive. Other locomotives also use ESU.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear about your experience with MRC. I was tempted to try one myself, but when I asked about MRC decoders on this forum the negative responses were unanimous. 

I'm glad that you found something better and are enjoying installing decoders.


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

The MRC was a new old stock buy off ebay,about 42 american delivered,cheap for a sound decoder.
I think the problem is there is no enclosure for the speaker and is weak and thin sounding.
My BLI locos have a great sound and now that i found ESU all of the SD40-2 are getting converted.
I am going to wait till i can get the nano version
The micro as small as it is makes for a tight fit in the SD's


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I have a couple mrc decoders in a couple locos and I don’t care for them. I also don’t care for sound personally. I tend to use digitrax decoders since they seem to make the same loco run smoother than the Mrc. I tested it with a brass 4-6-4 with a sagami can motor. I used the dh126 digitrax out of the package and used the d13j. Quite the difference


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I have a few MRC decoders and they are fine. I did buy a little foam baffle for the speaker, which helped immensely. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

I finally got the micro 5 in the BLI SD40-2.
Its a tight fit with the four resistor's for the light functon outputs.
I was unable to figure out how to wire the ditch lights,if thats what their called, the two lights at the front of the front porch 
I still have to figure out how to change the function outputs, the aux out i used for the cab light blinks when i sound the horn.
Otherwise the sound and motor function are great.
I have two more Sd's i want to change but im gonna wait for the nano version.
Another wired micro and speaker is on the way to replace the MRC


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This will come in handy:

ESU Loksound 5


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Michael wrote:
_"I've never heard of a complaint about ESU decoders. You get what you pay for with ESU."_

I have 3 engines with ESU decoders in them (dcc only, non-sound), and all run very well, some of my "best runners". Two Bowser c430's and a recent-release Rivarossi U-25c.


----------

